
Looking for a sql crash course - metaprinter
I have limited experience with mysql databases because of my work theming drupal and wordpress sites as well as building php forms, but i'm looking for straight sql course / book / resource so i can mine a large sql database and output those sql qeries into a usable excel file for further data analysis.  Thanks.
======
metaprinter
no one?

------
metaprinter
anyone?

